# New Chapter master help



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

hello
did this conversion last night i want to do an executioner army with him but dont want to use the sm codex as the chapter master stats dont do him justice ( 3 power weapon or thunder hammer attacks) as i dont want to change the model i will be using the space wolves codex ( mark of wulfen and frost blade ). the army will be strickley no wolves. trouble is as the executioners have forge world rules kinda all ready could i field an executioner army with space wolve codex?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The model is awesome k:. However, I'm not sure why you need MotW when you have a Frost Blade...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If you take MotW he only uses his hands and teeth to attack, the FB would not be used. Nice model though.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok no motw I just was trying to think of a way of giving him loads of attacks without messing with the model


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Did some one say IA? 

The Executioners get their Geneseed from the Imperial Fists so using the SW Codex is a bit out of the way but it probably could be done.

As for their rules... The only thing they have is a special character: Thusla Kane, a Chaplain, in IA10 - The Badab War Part 2. I assume you got the idea from the Seige army list in the same book but your free and clear to use whichever Codex you fancy 

Excellent Model by the way.

Alice


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

If you go with SW you could call him Logan, that would be 5 attacks base and if you do his special ability and assault you could have 7 attacks on a turn. Or you could kit him as a normal Wolf Lord and give him Saga of the Warrior Born. This would give you extra attacks each round for each kill you had the prior round.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> The Executioners get their Geneseed from the Imperial Fists so using the SW Codex is a bit out of the way but it probably could be done.


Could you please explain to me why you think the wolf codex is out of the way? I really want to know.

I think the wolf codex is a great choise, and no, there is nothing stopping you from using it.

Also, great model!


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> Did some one say IA?
> 
> The Executioners get their Geneseed from the Imperial Fists so using the SW Codex is a bit out of the way but it probably could be done.
> 
> Alice


Your right, ok well if I forget the executioners but still use the space wolf codex what colour scheme should I use ( I don't want to do space wolf colours)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Tossidin said:


> Could you please explain to me why you think the wolf codex is out of the way? I really want to know.


You take me too literally, my friend, it was a contextual reference to the seperate doctrines of the Space Wolves and Imperial Fists Fluff wise 



your master said:


> Your right, ok well if I forget the executioners but still use the space wolf codex what colour scheme should I use ( I don't want to do space wolf colours)


Nothing stops you using the Executioners, as while they are part of the Imperial Fists' Gene Line, their tactical doctrines are actually similar to that of the Space Wolves. i shall quote from their write up in IA10:



> An Ancient and proud Chapter whose origins are to be found in the Chaotic centuries that followed the Horus Heresy. The Executioners are scions of the proud line of the Imperial Fists....blah blah...According to their chronicles, for the sole task of seeking out and slaughtering mankinds foes.... blah blah...But they have gained a reputation for sheer undaunted endurance and destructive wrath.


As you can see, they would fit nicely in with the SW Codex despite their origins. They would simply use more aggressive tactics, prefer close range fire fights and have more CC specialists.


As for colours, they are relatively similar to the SW's, greys and blues with a splash of yellow. Maybe try blue's and black's.

Alice


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, I'm not too sure on what the Imperial Fists doctrine is like concerning the Chapter Master deciding to commit suicide.

And Thulsa Kane is wicked.

If you're looking for SM Characters wielding a Storm Bolter, Terminator Armour and a Ton of Attacks, you could use - 

Imperial Armour 10, Badab 2
- Thulsa Kane - near enough, an eternal warrior chaplain with near enough Captain stats, a Relic Blade, Stubborn Chapter Tactics, rerolls to hit for him and his squad, and rerolls to wounds of 1. Only exception is Plasma Pistol instead of Storm Bolter.

Imperial Armour 9, Badab 1
- Culln - This guy is HOT shit - on average 6-7 Attacks basic, additional for charge and a Chapter Banner (from C:SM), with a S6 Power Weapon, Eternal Warrior +1 to combat resolution (12" radius), Apothecary led tactical squads, and a teleport homer. Plus he still has Orbital Bombardment, unlike most others.
- Mordecai Blaylock - Scoring Terminators? Hell yes. However, he still only has 3 Attacks (4 on the charge) but they do come from a Master Crafted Chainfist. On the other hand, if you take Mordecai and Culln (despite costing 410 points between them), you can take a squad of 6 Assault Terminators and have them resist everything thrown at them, as well as score. Throw in a couple of Deep Striking Terminators to run off Culln's Telehomer, and you've got a hard core in the middle of the enemies lines, while you have Tactical Squads sitting on your home objectives in cover with Feel No Pain.

C:SM
- Calgar - Expensive, but you get to dictate what happens to your Marines, you get to use the power sword if you need, as well as the Gauntlets of Ultramar. He has 4 attacks basic, and is still filthy.
- Lysander - Very naughty. He lasts for ages in combat - but he doesn't have a Storm Bolter sadly.
- Vulkan - near enough. Only exception is his Heavy Flamer. Buffs Flamers and Melta's something crazy.

Space Wolves
- Grimnar - ton of attacks, can change weaponry based on preference, eternal warrior. Also, Terminators can become scoring (although they are shitting expensive).
- Wolf Lord - Saga of the Warrior Born with a Wolf Claw (no Frost blade available) and Melta Bomb comes to 185 points, so is one of the cheaper options, but Blaylock is not much more and gives scoring Terminators.

GK
- Bit far out, but a GKGM is reasonably cheap as well as giving you useful tactics, a hard fighter, and all that shizz. Of course, the army might not fit what you want, though.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Eh, I'm not too sure on what the Imperial Fists doctrine is like concerning the Chapter Master deciding to commit suicide.
> 
> And Thulsa Kane is wicked.
> 
> ...


Some good suggestions thanks thulsa Kane would be good but he doesn't wear termie armour wolf lord can take a frost blade as per the FAQ 
I do like the idea of having him as a counts as Logan that seems very nice


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

ok im going counts as wolf lord and here are a few pics so far
















what do you think?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Awesome! Looks very good so far, i like the Black and Red very much.

Alice


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The red is looks very vibrant with good coverage.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice! Btw, is that grimgor's axe?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Lemmy1916 said:


> nice! Btw, is that grimgor's axe?


Thanks it's actually just a plastic black ork axe the arm is a savage ork


----------

